# Lily and Roofus



## Tom (Jan 15, 2010)

As promised. 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2715/4277372605_831e06fe87_b.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4066/4278123206_309756021b_b.jpg


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jan 15, 2010)

whoa...a camel and a kangaroo. Are those emu in the background?
Very cool pics!!


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2010)

sushisurf13 said:


> whoa...a camel and a kangaroo. Are those emu in the background?
> Very cool pics!!


Yes. When the emu saw the camera they started hamming it up.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## terryo (Jan 15, 2010)

Those pictures were amazing. What kind of camera is that?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 15, 2010)

What a crack up! I wasn't expecting a big camel face and it jumped out at me, big blubbery lips! That's a great unexpected shot...good job!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 15, 2010)

Your pens are so clean!! Is that your job or your wife's?

I love Lily. She looks like you brush her.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 15, 2010)

Holy cow! You weren't kidding when you called your place a ranch...the word zoo also comes to mind, meaning no disrespect, of course....


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2010)

terryo said:


> Those pictures were amazing. What kind of camera is that?



Its a Canon Powershot SD 950 IS. Bought it at Costco.



emysemys said:


> Your pens are so clean!! Is that your job or your wife's?
> 
> I love Lily. She looks like you brush her.



Umm... the ranch is owned by my boss and we train animals for the entertainment industry. We have two full time keepers and six full time trainers, plus the Boss. He lets me keep my animals there too. He's a great guy. I've been with him for almost 14 years. I raised and trained Lily. She's MY camel, the boss just owns her. The ranch is about 1 mile from my house. It is a great situation.


----------



## stells (Jan 16, 2010)

That is so cool... lovely animals... and great pics


----------



## TortieGal (Jan 16, 2010)

Great pic's, thanks for sharing. I know you travel a lot, where do you live?


----------



## Laura (Jan 31, 2010)

Boone or Sled?


----------



## Tom (Jan 31, 2010)

TortieGal said:


> Great pic's, thanks for sharing. I know you travel a lot, where do you live?



I'm in So Cal. I don't travel nearly as much as some. I've been pretty lucky.



Laura said:


> Boone or Sled?



Ha! Neither. I've worked for both many times as a sub-contractor. They like my dogs for aggression work. I work for Dave most of the time. BTW, Boone doesn't have his camels any more. How do you know them? Sled's the one who took me on my longest and most recent trip to South Africa. We were there for 3 months in 2005. How do you know them? Do you live in SoCal?

Here's my dogs doing their thing:

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4321731428_44fa450599_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2731/4321001351_b348fe0dfd_b.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4025/4321734034_c109c40c2e_b.jpg


----------



## terracolson (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, how cool you are!!! 

I wish I was still in Riverside, i would come by and visit, if you allowed!!!

I wanna touch the kangaroo!!! 

Oh my oh my how cool!!!!

Can i see more pics?

Love the dog pics..

My little brain is overloaded right now...


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Really cool pictures! Must be fun to have a job you love.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Feb 1, 2010)

That is soooo cooool!!! love the dog pics and the camel!!!!! thank you so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## TortieGal (Feb 2, 2010)

What a Super Cool job you have! I love your dogs, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom (Feb 11, 2010)

terracolson said:


> Wow, how cool you are!!!
> 
> I wish I was still in Riverside, i would come by and visit, if you allowed!!!
> 
> ...



Any of the regular posters here are welcome to come by. I'd love to meet other tortoise people in person.


----------

